# Overnighting at St Bernard Pass



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We are officially in Italy, if only by about 100m! We've decided to overnight at the pass, beside a few other motorhomes (photo below). Free wifi up here too - what a bonus.

It was a stunning drive up from France, through a teeny bit of Switzerland, to here.

Saw someone walking a St. Bernard dog here too a bit earlier.

The only downside was we forgot to buy fresh bread enroute - never mind!

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wish there were more posting stuff like this. With this being the first year we will not be doing something similar I am really missing it. Great photo and it sounds like your having a fab time.

Keep it coming.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks wonderful, who needs the sea where you can only look one way, here you can see all round, beautiful.

Please keep updating. Is it possible to give the coordinates of the places you stop?
Jan


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I was going to "like" your post but couldn't bring myself to do it as it makes me realise how much I missed getting this years "mainland Europe" fix. Sadly family stuff has got in the way :serious:

Looks brilliant, just wish I was there!

Phil


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

philoaks said:


> I was going to "like" your post but couldn't bring myself to do it as it makes me realise how much I missed getting this years "*mainland Europe"* fix. Sadly family stuff has got in the way :serious:
> 
> Looks brilliant, just wish I was there!
> 
> Phil


A man who knows he *lives in Europe *well done philoaks.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

JanHank said:


> A man who knows he *lives in Europe *well done philoaks.


Oh no, what have I done :surprise: This isn't going to turn into another Brexit thread is it :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

philoaks said:


> Oh no, what have I done :surprise: This isn't going to turn into another Brexit thread is it :smile2:


No, no, no, please not, it just annoys me, (as Barryd has found out on more than on occasion,) when its said "I am going to Europe" how can you go to Europe when your already there, you have said the correct thing. :smile2:
Jan


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Looks wonderful, who needs the sea where you can only look one way, here you can see all round, beautiful.
> 
> Please keep updating. Is it possible to give the coordinates of the places you stop?
> Jan


Mmm - I'll try, but in this case it's a jolly big pass - you couldn't miss it! It's on all the maps. :wink2:

This is what I get on Google maps. Is this any use? 45.87401, 7.168262

Lesley


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lesleykh said:


> Mmm - I'll try, but in this case it's a jolly big pass - you couldn't miss it! It's on all the maps. :wink2:
> 
> This is what I get on Google maps. Is this any use? 45.87401, 7.168262
> 
> Lesley


The tomtom is flat, will check in the morning. 
I want to collect as much info as possible about overnight stops in Italy and how welcome MH´s are. Maybe this October or next spring we will take a trip through Italy. 2 dogs will also be with us so we need walking space. :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just noticed you have started a new thread Lesley, I think we would all like you to stick to the same thread then we get notified whenever you post.
I may not notice a new thread, I might miss something.:frown2:
Jan


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

How about trying the Petit Saint Bernard Pass on the way back, this was early October 4 years ago.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> How about trying the Petit Saint Bernard Pass on the way back, this was early October 4 years ago.


Wow! Even on our year away we never did the snow. Mainly due to our troubles getting gas and not wanting to use it up on heating. We must get that sorted with some refillable system and then we might try that!

Lesley


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I want to collect as much info as possible about overnight stops in Italy and how welcome MH´s are. Maybe this October or next spring we will take a trip through Italy. 2 dogs will also be with us so we need walking space. :smile2:


I'll start a general Italy with 2 dogs thread then Jan, and try to keep everything together!

The dogs off lead bit has been OK in France so far. Our are both sighthounds, so can't generally run free as they will chase anything and will run far, and any recall always seems to be on their terms. Having said that they've always come back so far. Betty, the whippety cross, has had a mad zoomy just about every day.

Gorgeous sunshine here this morning and lovely clear views. I think people are being paid to walk St. Bernard dogs up here, as there's a different one out and about.

Lesley


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

we did both Petit and Grand last year but stayed overnight at a small ACSI site in Italy

while we were looking at the monument a van pulled up and a man got out with his 2 St Bernard dogs and led them up to the monument to photograph them. I chatted to him and found out he was a breeder and was on his way home to France from a show. Then I took a few of him and dogs together, along with a few on my camera of 'er indoors holding them. 


also while we were there a Ferrari 458 Italia on Belgian plates stopped and a little old fat chap got out with a camera. My wife says to me "oooh, he's got some money to afford that ! " 

I looked at his wife and said "clearly it cost him all he had if he's still with her" >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When we were up in the high Pyrenees walking a couple of years ago we came across one of those Pastu guard dogs. There are signs up about them. Apparently they grow up with the flock (Sheep or goats) and are the leader. They live outside with them and are pretty much wild animals and massive. Their roll is to protect the sheep from Wolves, Bears etc. The signs say if you come across one, stand still, do not make sudden movements and give the Dog time to identify you so it can see your a human and not a threat (or something like that).

I was a bit shocked when I saw it lumber over the top of the hill in front of us. I half expected it to get some picture cards out, one with a Wolf and one with a Person on while it made its mind up whether to rip us to shreads or not.  It just lumbered past us with its sheep following. We watched it from the hill top lead them down the hill, into a farm yard and then one by one with very little effort steer them through a gate into a field.

It then strolled up to the farm house where low and behold was greeted and cuddled to death by a farmer who then gave it what looked like massive plate of Steak and chips which it scoffed in double quick time before going for a kip on a flipping mattress. I have to say I felt a bit conned.


----------

